# 3 bunnies need good homes Reno, NV



## danielles_pets1 (Feb 1, 2015)

I am heart broken to have to do this, but its my only option. I cant stress enough that i want them to go to great homes. They are 3 months old. I really dont want to put them on craigslist so this is my only option. They are all amazing!
.
. 3 Holland Lop/New Zealand babies for sale! They are 3 months old. They are NOT for butchering whatsoever. The one with floppy ears in named Whiskey, the solid one is Bourbon, and the broken one is Pumpkin. They are a little shy, but are great cuddle bugs. They also love to explore.
.
. Whiskey is very reserved and needs to warm up to people. He has an amazing sweet disposition. He is a very cautious when exploring, so he usually plays follow the leader with his humans. He is spooked easily. He is very loving and is great at snuggling.
.
. Bourbon likes to go straight for whatever he wants. Hes not afraid to get under stuff and explore everything. He is a VERY smart cookie and does everything for a treat. He is best paired with a friend. His sister is his parter in crime. He has a knack for getting in trouble, and needs lots of toys to keep him occupied. After a long day of exploring, he likes to flop over and take a nice nap. 
.
. Pumpkin is also very mischievous and likes to get into everything. She is super sweet and is more open to human interaction than the others. She is also best with a friend. She loves treats, and will do mostly everything for one. But, she is the one always getting under and in stuff, so she needs to be watched around tight spaces. She is so loving and sweet!
.
.These 3 would all make good house bunnies. They are still getting the hang of a litter box. Whiskey would be okay with a friend, but living alone would also be okay for him. He just likes to be the dominant one. I really want these guys to go to a good home that can care for them. 
.
.
Price: $10 obo


----------



## danielles_pets1 (Feb 1, 2015)

The babies 

View attachment 1422839214336.jpg


View attachment 1422839226260.jpg


View attachment 1422839238029.jpg


----------



## danielles_pets1 (Feb 1, 2015)

They are actually free, this was just a copy and paste from awhile ago, and i must have missed it when i edited it


----------



## zosia (Feb 10, 2015)

They are lovely. I'm too far in LA county. Have you tried contacting no kill rescue shelters? They're likely overflowing, but you never know until you ask. If you do end up posting on Craigslist, just remember to keep each bun at $15 or more, so they don't end up as snake food. You could also try direct messaging Nancy McClelland who is located in Las vegas who might know someone: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/members/Nancy%20McClelland/


----------



## maddieferg42 (Mar 10, 2015)

I am desperately wanting a new little friend! I'd love to see pictures of your females, I live in Reno and could pick a bunny up as soon as possible! Pumpkin sounds like she'd get along great with my and my little English.


----------

